# 2013 DUTCHMEN KODIAK EXPRESS 166E tents for 60" x 80" queen beds



## antillgrp

Hello forks, where do I buy a replacement for 2013 DUTCHMEN KODIAK EXPRESS 166E *tents *for 60" x 80" queen beds, would appreciate also any advise/video/manual for installing it. 

Thanks in advanced


----------

